# New fish character/design based brand ready to launch!



## wato (May 31, 2008)

Hello everyone~ I am a animator/designer/fish keeper, I am in the middle of finishing a fish based design/character brand, just want to hear anyones thought on that idea, and I am also looking to find investor to do a full product launch. I guess if anyone knows the power of fish, its people form here. hopfully find someone who might be interested in any comments are welcome, or you just want to be my fish buddies thats cool too,I have 2 tanks right now, and I keep plecos and corydoras but I love all fish~ drop me a line at [email protected]


----------

